# gonzales co low fence buck



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Pic is from a gimme camera(sometimes you get what you pay for), but the boy looks like a shooter!
Jerry


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

What are you waiting for?
SHOOT SHOOT !


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is one heck of a deer for Gonzales area. Better shoot or someone will beat you to it.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang it Jerry, That is one heck of a deer for that area..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Hope he shows in the daylight for you.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice deer. You need to get out there and get him.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Hope he shows in the daylight for you.


Me, too!! As you know, he didn't get this big by being careless...only night time pics for him so far.
Jerry


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I know where I'd be the rest of the season.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

set your feeder to feed only in the mornings, see if you can draw him out.

TH


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

id bust him 4 sure nice


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

What he lacks in mass he makes up for it in length. Nice buck Shoot


----------



## USMC_Sgt_RedHunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice deer. Go git'em!


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Man that is a great buck for the county. Our place is just out of Belmont in Oak Forest. The deer are getting better every year. We even have a young 9 with a drop tine.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Shoot !!!!*

Looks like a shooter to me. love those split g2s


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

def a shooter! take him and post pics!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

that is one fiiiine lookin specimen. Lookin forward to a report!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW, what a deer....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

WOW, I hunt Gonza county too and have never seen anything near that!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Pappagimp said:


> The deer are getting better every year. We even have a young 9 with a drop tine.


I will have to agree, I have been on this place for 4 years and every year we are seeing better and better deer.


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy Moly man, I think I would set up camp in the Deer blind and not leave till I got him. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Mature deer....5 plus.....170 class....hard to let walk another year, unless you 
think you can get this last breeding season out of him


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

That is a monster in any county, in any part of the country. Definitely a buck in his prime...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great buck ... great buck ... !!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I appreciate all the comments, guys! Believe me, I realize he is exceptional for that area of Gonz. co. We've only taken 2 or 3 w/ similar rack size in 25 years! I've been going back thru tons of game cam pics, and came up w/ one taken this past Jan. after the season closed. Do ya'll think this is the same deer. I wouldn't bet my life on it, but I'm thinking it is. I'll post both pics for comparison. 2 diff. game cams for sure! Thanks, Jerry


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it is the same deer. Hope you get a chance to ground check him.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That is a heckuva deer my friend. Good luck to you, that one is what it's all about.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet deer Jerry hope ya'll get him! I'am headed down in the morning maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jerry my friend,,, I will loan ya my night vision scope if ya need her... Just call me and its yours..


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

looks like the same deer to me


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice deer. That has to be around the Nixon area. We hunted b/t Waelder and Gon-town for 14 years and NEVER saw anything like that.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow awesome buck!

Looking at the rack alone I'm pretty sure it's the same one, but his body sure looks bigger in that first picture. Regardless, you've got a real dandy to hunt for the rest of the season - good luck!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow thats a beauty. I'd say that both pics are almost certainly same buck.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I hope he's still around after Christmas! I gotta go chase the big yellow-mouths in Baffin this wke. This is my most favoritest time of year...not enuf in the day!! LOL
Jerry


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

I think that might be grandpa and grandson. Are these real. Reason I ask is the second picture does not look like a spot a cam would be set up. I hunt the guadalupe gonz county line on the gonz side. I have a few nice buck in my pics, but I think i would fall over if i checked my pics and saw these.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I would be losing some serious sleep over _that_ deer!


----------



## polar24 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great deer. I know these aren't as good as the one you posted but I had these two show up on our place early in the season. My back fence line is the dividing line between Fayette and Gonzales, we're about four miles from Waelder. My son missed the Straight "8" and and had the kind of curly brow tined ten scared off opening morning. Our place is 80 acres.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Holy smokes! I didn't see this thread when it ran a couple of weeks ago. I'm glad someone revived it! Any updates on the hoss? What would that guy score anyway?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

wabo said:


> I think that might be grandpa and grandson. Are these real. Reason I ask is the second picture does not look like a spot a cam would be set up. I hunt the guadalupe gonz county line on the gonz side. I have a few nice buck in my pics, but I think i would fall over if i checked my pics and saw these.


Wabo, the pics are real. The second pic is on a crossing where we have a hog pipe staked out nearby. I did crop the pic so you could see the deer better. The fenceline cam's date was off by a yr...it was this past Jan. As of 12/3, what to me looks like the bigboy, was seen at another feeder...not a great pic, tho. My B-I-L isn't sure it's the same buck, but it's not like we have a bunch running this big. I'll be back down next week to see if I can find him.
Jerry


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My FIL has 150 acres in Fayette county and you cant find a buck on that place with a helicopter.
I dont know whats wrong with it. It has 80 percent woods. My BIL put out a game came and has a pic of 1 six point in 3 years. But lots of doe's.
He does have about 10 acres high fenceed right in the middle of it.
With about 15 axis in there. Maybe they keep the whitetails spooked.
I gave up hunting it.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

There have been some monster deer taken out of the Sand Hills around Gonzales and Guadalupe Counties.

There are definitely some quality genetics running around out there.

Hope you get him!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Goags said:


> Wabo, the pics are real. The second pic is on a crossing where we have a hog pipe staked out nearby. I did crop the pic so you could see the deer better. The fenceline cam's date was off by a yr...it was this past Jan. As of 12/3, what to me looks like the bigboy, was seen at another feeder...not a great pic, tho. My B-I-L isn't sure it's the same buck, but it's not like we have a bunch running this big. I'll be back down next week to see if I can find him.
> Jerry


Don't think either of the deer in these two pics is the same deer as the one in question....


----------



## polar24 (Jun 5, 2008)

Redfishr, I wouldn't give up on the place especially if you have the does. My Dad has 18 acres 2 miles down the road from our place and all we have seen is hogs all season. I put the cameras up last week and look what showed up.


----------



## redfish1974 (May 16, 2007)

LOL I Hunt 4 miles from Smiley I seen a 10pt almost that size. I missed a 8pt that its G2's looked to be 8in long or better. Yes Buck fever set in. My 7yr was in the stand with me and was ****** that I didn't drop him. He told me that next time he would take the shoot because he wouldn't miss. LOL!!! I never thought I would get the fever but if you've never seen a deer that big before it just does something to you...


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That is an outstanding buck.....wow.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Being one of the more impressive deer pics of the season, I'm just wondering if this deer was ever seen again. Did you get a shot at him?


----------



## txbuck44 (Dec 5, 2006)

i seen that pic last year. another guy on our lease says he knows the guy that has that pic. There are some great deer up there if people would let the 3 1/2 yr olds, 13'" or better get another year or two..i killed a hoss back in 2007 in gonzales co.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

warcat said:


> Being one of the more impressive deer pics of the season, I'm just wondering if this deer was ever seen again. Did you get a shot at him?


I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I shot this guy sat. in gonzales co.,the 13" rule has done wonders for my place


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

I hope you have that guy entered in the contest BIG 6 for sure!!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

DoubleThreat, that's a NICE wide 6!! An update on my original post from last yr...we saw the big buck under a feeder ~10pm Sat. of opening wke this yr...he just doesn't show during legal times.
Jerry


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the update Jerry, I have wondered about that brute aaallllll year long, just hoping he might show up at my feeder one morning  Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

All nighters. Your only shot may be to hunt 11-12 hours a day from the start of the rut and hope he makes a careless chase mistake.

Nice buck Jerry!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't forget you can hunt him through January 4-17 if you have a muzzleloader!! Maybe he will slip up after season, since this is the first year for our little ML season in some counties. Helluva good buck, all I'm seeing this year is little young, basket rack bucks on my places. Makes it hard to go sit on the stand this year.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow ! Now thats a big boy !


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*awesome*

Awesome deer!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Well, put this one to bed...neighbor lady shot it over Thanksgiving in her back yard. There was a noticeable increase in night traffic on the county r rock road, once word got out....sorry for the belated post, we've been feel'n our oats. ****e, the bugger wouldn't show during daylight for me or my family!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That is a nice buck. rs


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am still shocked that came from Gonzales! What a freakin' brute! Thanks for the updat Goags!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoa nilly thats a nice hat rack. Bet your never mind.


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

our land is in gonzales he looks like the big deer that came out in the clearing to the left of my stand on the sunday after xmas I didn't see him until it was to late and watched hin jump the fence and run off will not shoot over the fence not even for a deer like that but he sure looks alot like the one I seen that morning.and my blind is 140 yards from the fence line I just have a clear sigh line to the fence.


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*big buck*

what did he score anyone know


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I can't remember exactly what the neighbor said...I was thinking he said 150 something...I don't know much about scoring...does that sound about right? He did say the taxidermist had aged it at 7 1/2.


----------

